# Prozess Lautstärke ändern



## Pommes9485 (17. Aug 2011)

Hallo,

Kann ich die Lautstärke meines Java-Processes steuern ? 
Ich habe einen Player von : MP3 library for the Java Platform benutzt und kann damit leider nicht die Lautstärke kontrollieren ... oder doch ? Oder geht es die Process Lautstärke zu regulieren ?

Mfg Pommes9485


----------



## twseitex (18. Aug 2011)

Hi,

laut DOC zu den Klassen ist kein Volume enthalten, z.B.
Interface Control ohne Volume
Class AdvancedPlayer ohne Volume
Class PlayerApplet ohne Volume

Ich nutze in einem Javaplayer auch JL-Player. Der Wave- und MIDI-Teil stammt
aus Java SE selbst - ebenfalls ohne Volume.

Einfach googlen nach alternativen mp3 Klassen mit Volume.


----------



## dayaftereh (18. Aug 2011)

Ich glaube das Könnte schwer werden, da Java Platform unabhängig ist und du ja dann für eine Bestimmte Platform die Lautstärke änder willst. Du kannst das mit JNI machen und dann auf die System Libs zugreifen, der nachteil ist du bist nicht mehr system unabhängig!


----------



## Ralph-Uwe (18. Aug 2011)

Hallo,

schau mal hier:
http://www.java-forum.org/spiele-mu...intergrundsounds-soundeffekte.html#post698715
vielleicht hilft Dir das weiter.

Gruß


----------



## Pommes9485 (18. Aug 2011)

Da mir jLayer eh zu unflexibel war, habe ich jetzt zu JMF gewechselt, damit geht die Lautstärke auch einfach zu ändern.


Danke Euch


----------

